# Tadpoles???



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just caught some tadpoles and added them to the tank. Thought it'd be cool to whatchamacallit them develop. I'm pretty sure they are bullfrog tadpoles, due to their size, bout three inches!! Are there any pros or cons to having tadpoles in the tank?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

They eat algae, pretty dirty tho in my opinion.... I don't see why watching them grow up and letting them go later could hurt..... But once their frogs you need a 125 or bigger to house them right so thats why its best to let them go at that point


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i love watching tadpoles develop,please keep us updated with pics :-D


----------



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

Embouck7 said:


> They eat algae, pretty dirty tho in my opinion.... I don't see why watching them grow up and letting them go later could hurt..... But once their frogs you need a 125 or bigger to house them right so thats why its best to let them go at that point


Oh I'm definitely letting them go once their frogs! If their bullfrogs, they'll get HUGE. Ok, do you think they'll eat the algae wafers I give my loach?


----------



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

willow said:


> i love watching tadpoles develop,please keep us updated with pics :-D


Haha ok I will! Yeah my lil' bro will love it too.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Just keep in mind you can introduce some parasites. I have outdoor pools and do this every year. Also limit numbers as they can release toxins if over crowded.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah my girlfriend brought one home to save it from a feeder tank and infected a tank...... Oh well what can you do, something always happens haha damn murphy can keep his law.


----------



## Hothead360 (Feb 21, 2015)

How many does it take for it to become toxic? I have four in a 20 gal long.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I'd imagine 30 plus in a 20L. The toxicity is a defense when tadpoles end up in a water source that is drying up.


----------

